# Sodium Meta Bisulphite



## Nitric (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi, have just read through the handbook. Many years of experiance, my respect to it authors.
Can anybody tell me if the SMB used for homebrewing is suffeciant for dropping gold from solution. Wasn't sure if SMB has to be of certian grade ?


----------



## nickvc (Mar 15, 2010)

I never use it but i think that the brewshop SMB is what most members use to precipitate their gold solutions as its easily available and not to expensive.


----------



## Nitric (Mar 15, 2010)

nickvc, thanks for the reply, Im quite confident its the correct SMB but assumption can be costly. Cheers.


----------



## martyn111 (Mar 15, 2010)

removed by P***ed member


----------



## big red 211 (Mar 15, 2010)

After extinsive calling around I found a wine making supply company in town that sells smb. But it's only 2oz. Is that the right stuff? Everything I've seen on the gold refining sites online are sold by the in 1lb or 10lbs.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 15, 2010)

The place I deal with sells small amounts also, but they could order larger amounts for me. It took a few days for them to get it.

Jim


----------



## dick b (Mar 15, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GOLD-PROSPECTING-REFINING-1-LB-SODIUM-METABISULPHITE_W0QQitemZ270535555505QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3efd2cf9b1
Check this out.
dickb


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 15, 2010)

I found a product at Lowes on the cleaning chemical isle called Super Iron Out that's a mix of SMB and Sodium Sulfite which should work fine.

I didn't check the price.

Summit brands is the manufacturer, here's the chemical data:

Chemcial Info Super Iron Out

Steve


----------



## big red 211 (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_26946-677-IO65N_0_?newSearch=true&catalogId=10051&productId=1076893&Ntt=super+iron+out&N=0&langId=-1&storeId=10151&Ntk=i_products&ddkey=http:TopCategoriesDisplay

That sounds like a deal! At the rate I found mine at I'm going to be paying around $60 for 5lbs. There's a slight difference in price. haha

Would you have to use more of the 'iron out' since it's not pure SMB? Or is that just going to be a trial and error thing?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 15, 2010)

No. Both sulfites will precipitate gold relatively the same since seldom, if ever, do you need to weigh the sulfite that is added.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 16, 2010)

On the manufacturer's link, I noticed it said that product contained sodium hydrosulfite, Na2S2O4, and not sodium sulfite, Na2SO3. I assume it would work the same way as the other sulfites, but I don't really know. The only time I've seen sodium hydrosulfite used was to drop gold from a commercial cyanide gold stripper. In that case, this chemical was pretty nasty to use, although it's been a long time ago and I don't remember the details. I would treat it with care.


----------



## ljmolina (Mar 17, 2010)

I have been using the SMB from my local home brewing store, and it has worked just fine for me.


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 17, 2010)

The super iron out will work,however I stopped using it a couple of years ago due to an interesting result.Periodically when I would use it to precipitate,the solution would turn milky and I would have a large amount of matter on the bottom.Notice I said "matter" and not powder.This matter was spongey and not dense at all.When redissolve it tested negative for gold,however my original solution still tested positive.I now have a few years under my belt and to this day I can not explain why it reacted that way.I am not adding this info to scare anyone,I just want you to be aware in case it happens to you in the future.Thats why I started using the Bonide stumpout(100% SMB),or copperas.I am partial to copperas though.I've never had a problem yet that proved to be the copperas' fault.
Johnny


----------



## Anonymous (May 26, 2010)

hi, this is cathy from china. Our factory-Tangshan Huizhong Chemical Industry Co., ltd professionally produces Sodium Metabisulfite with high quality and low price.If you need them, please contact me. 
E-mail : [email protected]
[email protected]
skype:cahtyaoguihong
mobile phone:0086-15233154257
fax:0086-315-2051409
http://www.huizhongchem.com

Best regards,
cathy


----------



## Palladium (May 26, 2010)

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## shyknee (May 26, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> The super iron out will work,however I stopped using it a couple of years ago due to an interesting result.Periodically when I would use it to precipitate,the solution would turn milky and I would have a large amount of matter on the bottom.Notice I said "matter" and not powder.This matter was spongey and not dense at all.When redissolve it tested negative for gold,however my original solution still tested positive.I now have a few years under my belt and to this day I can not explain why it reacted that way.I am not adding this info to scare anyone,I just want you to be aware in case it happens to you in the future.Thats why I started using the Bonide stumpout(100% SMB),or copperas.I am partial to copperas though.I've never had a problem yet that proved to be the copperas' fault.
> Johnny


yes I tried IRON OUT and the same bad fluffy brown stuff that settled on the gold powder was easily distributed making thing hard to separate. Recommend do not use (it must have additives they are not listing ) :|


----------



## philddreamer (May 26, 2010)

I got my SMB from my local brewing store also. I paid $3.00 for a pound. I've used it twice with great results. No problema. :lol:


----------



## dtectr (Jul 14, 2010)

shyknee said:


> leavemealone said:
> 
> 
> > The super iron out will work,however I stopped using it a couple of years ago due to an interesting result.Periodically when I would use it to precipitate,the solution would turn milky and I would have a large amount of matter on the bottom.Notice I said "matter" and not powder.This matter was spongey and not dense at all.When redissolve it tested negative for gold,however my original solution still tested positive.I now have a few years under my belt and to this day I can not explain why it reacted that way.I am not adding this info to scare anyone,I just want you to be aware in case it happens to you in the future.Thats why I started using the Bonide stumpout(100% SMB),or copperas.I am partial to copperas though.I've never had a problem yet that proved to be the copperas' fault.
> ...


 the msds says it contains sodium carbonate - 3-7% & sodium chloride 15-40%. could the salt be pulling other metals out of solution as well?
http://www.summitbrands.com/retail_support/downloads/MSDS/US%20MSDS/MSDS%20Super%20Iron%20Out.pdf


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 15, 2010)

big red 211 said:


> http://www.lowes.com/pd_26946-677-IO65N_0_?newSearch=true&catalogId=10051&productId=1076893&Ntt=super+iron+out&N=0&langId=-1&storeId=10151&Ntk=i_products&ddkey=http:TopCategoriesDisplay
> 
> That sounds like a deal! At the rate I found mine at I'm going to be paying around $60 for 5lbs. There's a slight difference in price. haha



If you are actually willing to pay $60 bucks check this out. http://www.chemistrystore.com/search.cgi?keywords=sodium+metabisulfite
Notice how much you can get for under $60. You probably wouldnt need SMB for a very long time.


----------



## qst42know (Jul 15, 2010)

If you do buy a sizable quantity consider an airtight container and perhaps a desiccant pouch. I have had some go bad from not being well sealed. I don't know if it actually oxidizes or reacts with humidity.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 15, 2010)

qst42know said:


> If you do buy a sizable quantity consider an airtight container and perhaps a desiccant pouch. I have had some go bad from not being well sealed. I don't know if it actually oxidizes or reacts with humidity.



It reacts with the humidity.


----------



## Mingo (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello guys; for what it's worth here are several places online that I get my harder to find chemicals from:
http://www.americanpyrosupply.com/ -----very cheap Potassium nitrate.....325 mesh, $3.50/lb
http://chemistrystore.com/ -----SMB....3-5lb jars (no waiver form needed) Oxalic acid..tech grade (Haz waiver form required..you can fax it)
http://www.chemical-supermarket.com/cart.php ------Nitric 70%, Sodium Nitrate, sodium perchlorate and many others...state that they WILL ship to anyone in the lower 48.....no Hazardous waiver form......several methods of shipping..
note: all of these require that your credit card address MUST be same as shipping address, no PO boxes
I received quick service with all of these companies
and if you need lab glassware or any lab equipment, by far the cheapest and most comprehensive company is Carolina biological.......I got all my beakers, flasks, condensers etc from these guys.
Hope this helps anyone
-Mingo-


----------

